
Airbnb seals $500m Olympics sponsorship deal ahead of listing - dpflan
https://www.ft.com/content/3d5e5684-09d0-11ea-bb52-34c8d9dc6d84
======
kirillzubovsky
Brian Chesky said the actual amount is not $500M, although he's not able to
disclose what it is due to confidentiality agreement [source:
[https://twitter.com/bchesky/status/1196521238752948224](https://twitter.com/bchesky/status/1196521238752948224)].

